# dealer cost numbers



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know what dealer cost is on a CAAD 10 Frameset? Considering purchasing one, but trying not to get raped by the dealer near where I live.


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

My impression is that there are several people on this site who could answer your question. However I think if you do the research you will find that, in the end, you will hug your Dealer for just obtaining a CAAD10 frame for you. You might get some token courtesy discount but "dealer cost" is not a starting point. BTW I do NOT work at a LBS.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Perhaps you are fine overpaying for items that you don't necessarily have to. Dealer cost is typically where I like to start, but not necessarily where a retailer wants to start. It is not what I expect to pay. The information is key. If they are bringing in a Frame and charging me $900, what I was quoted, for something that cost them $475, $650, or $750, I was just simply wanting to know what type of room there is to negotiate.

Very easy to obtain what invoice is on just about any car, so you can clearly see what type of hold back incentives, profit, and dealer fees are being charged. Why would this situation be any different? Do you think consumers should not have the ability to know what dealer cost is on a car? If someone is purchasing a home, you don't think they need to know what the previous owner paid?


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know what the dealer cost is, but I bought my CAAD10 $100 cheaper than the MSRP. The dealer obviously made a profit even with this lowered price. So I guess you could negotiate around $800 just for the frameset.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you ask how much a sofa cost the seller before you buy it?

I don't let customers determine how much or little of a profit I'll make on items. If I told you that my cost on a frame was $600 and you offered to pay $650 for it, saying that $50 was a fair profit, I'd tell you take a f#$%ing walk. Bike shops can't function/stay open on that kind of margin.

BTW, those who ask for/demand discounts are the ones least likely to get them - in my world, at least.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

There is nothing wrong at all with negotiating a fair price. But if you really want fair, you won't get it from a shop with a store front. It cost money, serious money to keep a retail store open and expecting the shop owner to eat signifiant profit isn't fair. They are there for your convenience, you pay for that. They are there so when you have a problem, they can take responsibility, you'll have to pay for that.

If you want cheap order online or go Chinese Carbon.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

seanharvey said:


> There is nothing wrong at all with negotiating a fair price.* But if you really want fair, you won't get it from a shop with a store front.* It cost money, serious money to keep a retail store open and expecting the shop owner to eat signifiant profit isn't fair. They are there for your convenience, you pay for that. They are there so when you have a problem, they can take responsibility, you'll have to pay for that.
> 
> If you want cheap order online or go Chinese Carbon.


I agree with the rest, but the bolded statement is incorrect. You'll get a "fair" price at a shop, but you won't get the cheapest price. Just a wording issue. Dealers aren't marking up frames 100%-500% - that wouldn't be fair. The mark-up we DO have is fair.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Do you ask how much a sofa cost the seller before you buy it?
> 
> I don't let customers determine how much or little of a profit I'll make on items. If I told you that my cost on a frame was $600 and you offered to pay $650 for it, saying that $50 was a fair profit, I'd tell you take a f#$%ing walk. Bike shops can't function/stay open on that kind of margin.
> 
> BTW, those who ask for/demand discounts are the ones least likely to get them - in my world, at least.


Yes. I do ask so go **** yourself. No one is asking you to let a consumer to determine your profit, but I typically like to know what type of profit is being made. What's the issue with that? I'm not asking this shop for good service, I am simply looking for the lowest price I can find on a new caad 10. The nearest dealer isn't my LBS, so I am simply willing to shop from whomever will sell it at the lowest price.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

As an industry member, I have to say: Your attitude sucks. 

You want the LBS to give you deals? Don't go in with that attitude. Your local bike shop isn't trying to screw you over. They're trying to stay in business and keep some money in the pockets of their employees.

For my fellow industry members, I ask you to NOT give the price out. If you want to that is your call, but I discourage it.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*How much*



41ants said:


> Does anyone happen to know what dealer cost is on a CAAD 10 Frameset?


Were you looking for what the dealer pays to Cannondale for the frame or for what the real _cost_ is? You know, all that stuff you have to pay as a business owner like rent, utilities, payroll, taxes, carrying cost, fees... There is a lot more to the _cost_ than that dealer check made payable to Cannondale, Inc.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Marcos_E said:


> As an industry member, I have to say: Your attitude sucks.
> 
> You want the LBS to give you deals? Don't go in with that attitude. Your local bike shop isn't trying to screw you over. They're trying to stay in business and keep some money in the pockets of their employees.
> 
> For my fellow industry members, I ask you to NOT give the price out. If you want to that is your call, but I discourage it.


I am not asking them to sit on inventory. I didn't even ask them about brining in a frame. They offered it to me because they knew I wanted to build a bike up with my parts that I already owned. I am just trying to do my due diligence.. Nothing more. What is your issue with that? Not once did even state that I expect to only pay what the dealer pays. I understand the overhead, insurance, etc... 

I actually even told them that I planning on buying a used caad 9 or caad 10, but was interested in them doing the build for me. They were going to charge me $200 for a frame build up, but said they would do the build for free if I purchaused a new caad 10 from them.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know many store owners/managers being very rich. Most do it by passion much more than to make the most profit. You shouldn't expect to bid on the frame in a store. Too cheap? Try ebay.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

So, they give you a deal on labor (where most shops make their money) and you decide to take them for even more money?

Can you see why some of us are less than impressed by you?


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know of any place to get dealer cost numbers...It is my understanding that the price varies by the amount of bikes bought, etc. I'm guessing the margin runs 30-40% at retail given the prices that you see stuff on clearance for.

However, with your inquiry about the CAAD10 frameset, it looks like they sell for $700+ shipped on eBay, used. There are a couple up at 850 and 950 new currently. I could see you picking up one for 600 on craiglist, possibly.

I'd say if they'll sell it to you for 900 or under retail, and include the build, it'd be a no brainer since you were already going to give them $200 of the margin to build the bike. At retail, it's still not a bad deal if they build it. You aren't getting raped either way if they are knocking 20% off their retail, and likely 50% or more off their margin.

Though, technically, you are probably better off having them bill you labor for the build, and taking a discount off the frame for tax purposes


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

41ants said:


> Yes. I do ask so go **** yourself.
> 
> Do you think anything you write after that comment is going to carry any legitimacy with this thread? You may not like the responses you're seeing here and that is fine. It is a forum of thoughts and ideas. But before you start encouraging gymnastic acts try to relax a bit. No one is attacking you.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

_"They were going to charge me $200 for a frame build up, but said they would do the build for free if I purchaused a new caad 10 from them."_

That's a great savings right there! 

I'm not going to join in on the wholesale / retail argument, but I can tell you this... Even if you were to pay full MSRP the frame is worth every penny! I was in a similar situation this past spring and my LBS was able to get me a frame. I built it as a second bike with bad weather and winter training in mind and it's the only bike I've ridden since it's been built. It blows away other carbon frames I own or have owned in the past. Lite, super efficient, strong and in the grand scheme of things very affordable.... Good luck with your purchase.


----------

